Ask HN: Share your old Password - neelkadia
======
neelkadia
Mine was 0b1100^0b0110

------
RaitoBezarius
[x for x in primes()]

------
mikro2nd
Not gonna happen... (still using it)

;P

------
as1ndu
>>p44sW700d#

